

Rosetta probe disoriented by comet dust - greglindahl
http://spaceflightnow.com/2015/04/05/rosetta-probe-disoriented-by-comet-dust/

======
greglindahl
Another article on this topic: Scary times for Europe's comet-chaser Rosetta

[http://phys.org/news/2015-04-scary-europe-comet-chaser-
roset...](http://phys.org/news/2015-04-scary-europe-comet-chaser-rosetta.html)

Sounds like they might have to stop flying the spacecraft through the comet's
dust tail.

